# Life in Guadalajara



## Lilly789

I just got here two weeks ago  Anyone ever been???


----------



## Longford

Welcome to the Forum. There are several or more active participants on this forum who either live in or adjacent to Guadalajara or who are in other parts of Jalisco (including the Lakeside/Chapala communities).


----------



## Lilly789

Thanks Longford  It seems like a beautiful place. I really like the salsa!


----------



## TundraGreen

Lilly789 said:


> I just got here two weeks ago  Anyone ever been???


I have been in Guadalajara for years, approaching 7 years to be more exact. It is a great place to live. Welcome.


----------



## sparks

Lilly789 said:


> I just got here two weeks ago  Anyone ever been???


Probably most of us to varying degrees ..... try a question!


----------



## Lilly789

TundraGreen said:


> I have been in Guadalajara for years, approaching 7 years to be more exact. It is a great place to live. Welcome.


Thanks for the reply! So far I am feeling good about Gdl


----------



## Lilly789

sparks said:


> Probably most of us to varying degrees ..... try a question!


Hehe -my question is if anyone has been to Guadalajara. Just making small talk


----------



## Hound Dog

_


Lilly789 said:



Thanks Longford  It seems like a beautiful place. I really like the salsa!

Click to expand...

_Welcome to Guadalajara, Lilly. It is ,indeed,a nice city in many ways although the entire metropitan area isn´t all that nice as could be said of any city anywhere so don´t let down your guard as you travel about. There are few nicer cities in North America if any so, in my estimation, you made the right choice and the climate is excellent just about all the time. Among the greatest places to reside in Mexico or anywhere else in North America for that matter.

One thing. There is nothing special about the salsa in Guadalajara compared to the rest of Mexico. Get over that.


----------



## Lilly789

Hound Dog said:


> Welcome to Guadalajara, Lilly. It is ,indeed,a nice city in many ways although the entire metropitan area isn´t all that nice as could be said of any city anywhere so don´t let down your guard as you travel about. There are few nicer cities in North America if any so, in my estimation, you made the right choice and the climate is excellent just about all the time. Among the greatest places to reside in Mexico or anywhere else in North America for that matter.


Thanks Hound Dog  I am more interested in the rustic areas than the metropolitan areas anyway. But I will keep it in mind. I used to live close to Mexico City and have visited the DF a couple times. So staying on guard is nothing new haha! How long have you lived here?


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> …
> One thing. There is nothing special about the salsa in Guadalajara compared to the rest of Mexico. Get over that.


Surely, you don't include Tortas Ahogadas in that condemnation. I have never tried one, but they are so famous they most be special.


----------



## Hound Dog

Lilly789 said:


> Thanks for the reply! So far I am feeling good about Gdl



Well, Lilly, the city is not knonn as Gdl nor "Guad.". The city of Guadalajara was named after a city in Spain and is of Arabic derivation and historic importance. It is a meliflouous word very attractive to the human ear. There is no reason to vulgarize the beautiful name of this city with shortcuts. GDL is a reference to the city´s airport. "Guad" is the sound of a toilet flushing.


----------



## Lilly789

TundraGreen said:


> Surely, you don't include Tortas Ahogadas in that condemnation. I have never tried one, but they are so famous they most be special.


Hmmm I am quite the salsa lover...And I would say that so far I find it to be flavorful and not just spicy. I have eaten a lot of salsa in the state of Mexico and loved it too. Then the salsa of Sonora was just sad and flavorless and well as not at all spicy  

So far, so good in Guadalajara. But I must try more to be sure xD

Never tried the tortas ahogadas either (gluten intolerance) but I think they smother it in tomato sauce. Still...looks good!


----------



## Lilly789

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=TundraGreen;4683698]Surely, you don't include Tortas Ahogadas in that condemnation. I have never tried one, but they are so famous they most be special. _




Well, TG, I guess it says something about "Tortas Ahogadas", or "Drowned Sándwiches" that I have lived here for over 13 years and you for seven and neither of us has tried even one. I have long considered trying one and I expect that these tortas swimming in sauce can be good but bear in mind that my comment about salsa in Jalisco was meant to point out that the salsas in Jalisco are not to be presumed to be superior to salsas in other parts of Mexico - not that they are not tasty.[/QUOTE]

Beauty is in the tastebud of the beholder.


----------



## Lilly789

*Btw*

 What have you guys been eating this entire time? haha


----------



## Hound Dog

_


Lilly789 said:



 What have you guys been eating this entire time? haha

Click to expand...

_I can´t speak for TundraGreen but, as for me, Cheese Whoppers at the Burger King on the Andador in San Cristóbal de Las Casas al fresco accompanied by a nice rum drink from across the Andador at the Revolution Bar celebrating Fidel Castro´s success in Cuba in the 1950s. A mixture of capitalism and communism at its finest.


----------



## Lilly789

Hound Dog said:


> I can´t speak for TundraGreen but, as for me, Cheese Whoppers at the Burger King on the Andador in San Cristóbal de Las Casas al fresco accompanied by a nice rum drink from across the Andador at the Revolution Bar celebrating Fidel Castro´s success in Cuba in the 1950s. A mixture of capitalism and communism at its finest.


Hahah oh my goodness! Not a taco/torta lover?


----------



## TundraGreen

Lilly789 said:


> What have you guys been eating this entire time? haha


I can't speak for HD, but I'm vegan and haven't seen a vegetarian version.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=Lilly789;4684026]Hahah oh my goodness! Not a taco/torta lover?[/QUOTE]_

Whu said that? "Torta" is a word which, in Mexico, means many things and tacos¨ may be my favorite junk food of which I consume a lot at my disgrace. I enjoy tacos in both my homes at Lake Chapala and in Chiapas but this is not a particularly healthy dish so I rarely brag about this addiction. The Burger King and rum place I extolled in Chiapas was a comment meant to be light humor as was your comment, no doubt. Let´s move on ¨


----------



## Lilly789

Hound Dog said:


> Well, Lilly, the city is not knonn as Gdl nor "Guad.". The city of Guadalajara was named after a city in Spain and is of Arabic derivation and historic importance. It is a meliflouous word very attractive to the human ear. There is no reason to vulgarize the beautiful name of this city with shortcuts. GDL is a reference to the city´s airport. "Guad" is the sound of a toilet flushing.


Hahah oh my goodness. Don't worry, I don't call it "G D L " outloud. But if my abbreviation forces you to pronounce it that way in your head, I will avoid using it if I feel you are present :roll: 
I think most of us do the same thing with the United States of America and abbreviate it to USA. Also DF and many many other places. But if the word Guadalajara is of utmost importance to you, I will try to take the extra two seconds to write it out completely. 

Oh who am I kidding-it's Gdl.


----------



## gringogranny18

*Living in GDL*

Hi Lilly, -
I have lived in GDL (actually Zapopan but since you just cross an invisible line in the street passing from one to the other it is probably a mute point) for 2 1/2 years. I rode buses for my first year going back and forth to 2 different locations to teach EFL. After a year my body said no more and I bought a car. I have become a much more aggressive driver but have never 1) had an accident, or 2) been stopped by the local traffic police. 

There are many aspects of GDL that are delightful and others take a little getting used to. The aspects of the culture that have been difficult for me to adjust to is that 1) if you ask a native for their opinion they tend to tell you what they think you want to hear. I have done 2 surveys for interest groups at The American Society of Jalisco (home of the largest lending library in Western Mexico) and in both situations we found that the answers from the native group did not play out. 2) Unfortunately this also pertains to the act of asking directions to a specific location and inviting locales to attend a function. It is not malicious on their part...just saying what the questioner wants to hear is part of the culture. And the concept of time here is much different from north of the border.....a specific time means nada to 95% of the population. And since I am a guest in their country (and culture) I have learned to not take it personally and just allow for it I teach cooking to a young American women whose boyfriend is Mexican. She asked him, "If I am going to be busy and can't attend a party shouldn't I just say I'm sorry but I won't be able to attend?". He said "No, you shouldn't say that. Just thank them for the invitation". Makes planning a dinner party very interesting!

I hope you enjoy your stay. If you have any questions relative to being an older single woman living alone in the big city fire away.


----------



## Lilly789

gringogranny18 said:


> Hi Lilly, -
> I have lived in GDL (actually Zapopan but since you just cross an invisible line in the street passing from one to the other it is probably a mute point) for 2 1/2 years. I rode buses for my first year going back and forth to 2 different locations to teach EFL. After a year my body said no more and I bought a car. I have become a much more aggressive driver but have never 1) had an accident, or 2) been stopped by the local traffic police.
> 
> There are many aspects of GDL that are delightful and others take a little getting used to. The aspects of the culture that have been difficult for me to adjust to is that 1) if you ask a native for their opinion they tend to tell you what they think you want to hear. I have done 2 surveys for interest groups at The American Society of Jalisco (home of the largest lending library in Western Mexico) and in both situations we found that the answers from the native group did not play out. 2) Unfortunately this also pertains to the act of asking directions to a specific location and inviting locales to attend a function. It is not malicious on their part...just saying what the questioner wants to hear is part of the culture. And the concept of time here is much different from north of the border.....a specific time means nada to 95% of the population. And since I am a guest in their country (and culture) I have learned to not take it personally and just allow for it I teach cooking to a young American women whose boyfriend is Mexican. She asked him, "If I am going to be busy and can't attend a party shouldn't I just say I'm sorry but I won't be able to attend?". He said "No, you shouldn't say that. Just thank them for the invitation". Makes planning a dinner party very interesting!
> 
> I hope you enjoy your stay. If you have any questions relative to being an older single woman living alone in the big city fire away.


Aww I love your kind and informative response Gringogranny  
I have noted similar cultural differences! It is very relaxed. I have also done business here and I have had to relax a LOT about punctuality and payments and all that. And now that I have relaxed, everyone is more punctual haha! It seems they just don't like the pressure of commitment or of being reminded of that commitment. 

On the bright side, I've learned to relax about my own punctuality and as a result, I find myself always being on time! It's the pressure I was avoiding. 

Do you speak Spanish Gringogranny??

All the gringos living here should get together and go to Tlaquepaque or somewhere else if everyone wants


----------



## TundraGreen

gringogranny18 said:


> …
> The American Society of Jalisco (home of the largest lending library in Western Mexico)
> …


I believe the library at the Lake Chapala Society in Ajijic is much larger than the one at AmSoc. That has been my understanding although I have only seen the Chapala library once. 

And of course, when we say "largest", we mean "largest English language collection". My local branch library in Guadalajara Centro is ten times larger than the AmSoc library.


----------



## Longford

gringogranny18 said:


> ... The American Society of Jalisco (home of the largest lending library in Western Mexico) ...


I chuckled when I read the "Western Mexico" reference, since, other than in Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan there aren't many concentrations of foreigners who'd use a library (excluding the northern portion of the state of Baja California) - in the "West."  Not thought of as being located in "Western Mexico", San Miguel de Allende straddles the east/west category ("Central" would be a better description), and it has the second largest privately-operated bilingual lending library in Latin America with 60,000+ titles. 



> The aspects of the culture that have been difficult for me to adjust to is that 1) if you ask a native for their opinion they tend to tell you what they think you want to hear.


I've experienced the same thing, throughout Mexico - not just when visiting Guadalajara. When looking for directions when I haven't consulted a map beforehand I always ask three or four people and follow the advice of the majority - which, oftentimes, has been wrong.


----------



## TundraGreen

Longford said:


> I chuckled when I read the "Western Mexico" reference, since, other than in Puerto Vallarta and Mazatlan there aren't many concentrations of foreigners who'd use a library (excluding the northern portion of the state of Baja California) - in the "West."  Not thought of as being located in "Western Mexico", San Miguel de Allende straddles the east/west category ("Central" would be a better description), and it has the second largest privately-operated bilingual lending library in Latin America with 60,000+ titles.
> 
> 
> 
> I've experienced the same thing, throughout Mexico - not just when visiting Guadalajara. When looking for directions when I haven't consulted a map beforehand I always ask three or four people and follow the advice of the majority - which, oftentimes, has been wrong.


Longford, do you know how the San Miguel and Chapala libraries compare. I had heard that the Chapala library had the largest English language collection in Latin America. The Chapala web site says their collection has 25,000 volumes. Depending on the distribution between Spanish and English in San Miguel, either could be the largest.


----------



## Longford

TundraGreen said:


> Longford, do you know how the San Miguel and Chapala libraries compare. I had heard that the Chapala library had the largest English language collection in Latin America. The Chapala web site says their collection has 25,000 volumes. Depending on the distribution between Spanish and English in San Miguel, either could be the largest.


I don't know the answer to the question regarding "largest." If SMA is second largest, then who is No. 1? I wonder, myself. I think, though, that the SMA library - privately run as compared to the library operated by the municipio/city - is the largest except for the U.S. Department of State Benjamin Franklin Library which is located in Mexico City.


----------



## Hound Dog

This discourse about libraries seems to be perpetuated by library patrons who fell off of the bus when it was still being drawn by a couple of ancient mules led by an apple on a long stick dangling from a string held by Gabby Hayes holding a whip. I have never been to the AMSOC library in Guadalajara nor its luncheons right out of 1954 (excuse me, GDL) but can tell you the the library at the Lake Chapala Society (excuse me, LCS) is nothing to brag about. Reminds me of the old libraries I used to frequent in my early years in my small town in Alabama in the 1950s controlled without mercy by the town´s infamous old maid and filled with ragtag books scrupulously monitored by the local citizens´ moral correctness interpreters.

It seems to me that the internet is a better source of information these days than those scruffy old books controlled by dried-up old goats.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> This discourse about libraries seems to be perpetuated by library patrons who fell off of the bus when it was still being drawn by a couple of ancient mules led by an apple on a long stick dangling from a string held by Gabby Hayes holding a whip. I have never been to the AMSOC library in Guadalajara nor its luncheons right out of 1954 (excuse me, GDL) but can tell you the the library at the Lake Chapala Society (excuse me, LCS) is nothing to brag about. Reminds me of the old libraries I used to frequent in my early years in my small town in Alabama in the 1950s controlled without mercy by the town´s infamous old maid and filled with ragtag books scrupulously monitored by the local citizens´ moral correctness interpreters.
> 
> It seems to me that the internet is a better source of information these days than those scruffy old books controlled by dried-up old goats.


I've never been to one of the AmSoc meals either. I am always put off by the menu that sounds like something out of my mother's kitchen in the 50s, so I agree with Hound Dog. In fact, my only contact with AmSoc is to attend a conversation group they allow to use their space. It is for people who want to practice English.


----------



## Longford

Hound Dog said:


> It seems to me that the internet is a better source of information these days than those scruffy old books controlled by dried-up old goats.


Many people, of all ages ... enjoy holding a paperback or hard-cover book, magazine or newspaper in their hands when reading. E-Books and web-based news services, however, have gained in popularity. But there's still a place in this world for libraries. And let's not forget that libraries typically, these days, have computers for people to use and they lend movie and book DVDs.

I don't know much about the American Society library Lakeside, but in San Miguel de Allende most of the persons taking-out books are Mexican, not expats ... as I recall. The expat, primarily USA-American community which collects books, magazines and newspapers and volunteers time there has done a wonderful job over the years providing this service to the community and it's one of the most popular social/learning/gathering spots in the city for local young people who want to learn more or perfect their English-language skills. The huge quantity of books in English are also a welcome benefit for English-speaking expats who visit or live there, as well.


----------



## TundraGreen

Longford said:


> Many people, of all ages ... enjoy holding a paperback or hard-cover book, magazine or newspaper in their hands when reading. E-Books and web-based news services, however, have gained in popularity. But there's still a place in this world for libraries. And let's not forget that libraries typically, these days, have computers for people to use and they lend movie and book DVDs.
> 
> I don't know much about the American Society library Lakeside, but in San Miguel de Allende most of the persons taking-out books are Mexican, not expats ... as I recall. The expat, primarily USA-American community which collects books, magazines and newspapers and volunteers time there has done a wonderful job over the years providing this service to the community and it's one of the most popular social/learning/gathering spots in the city for local young people who want to learn more or perfect their English-language skills. The huge quantity of books in English are also a welcome benefit for English-speaking expats who visit or live there, as well.


I read the web page for San Miguel library. It sounds like a great place. 

Just to be clear, the American Society is in Guadalajara. In Ajijic there is the Lake Chapala Society. Two different groups. The Lake Chapala Society is much, much larger.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


TundraGreen said:



I've never been to one of the AmSoc meals either. I am always put off by the menu that sounds like something out of my mother's kitchen in the 50s, so I agree with Hound Dog. In fact, my only contact with AmSoc is to attend a conversation group they allow to use their space. It is for people who want to practice English.

Click to expand...

_An amusing rejoinder, TG,

This brought back memories of mid-day luncheons, known locally as "dinner" in South Alabama in the 1950s. Let´s see if I can re-construct one of those "dinners" which were served at precisely 12:00 Noon and lasted until nap time from about 1:00PM until about 2:00PM. Here we go:
* Fried chicken or pork (poke) chops 
* Turnip greens or collards with fatback with maybe some green onions. 
* Cornbread 
* Steamed rice with cream gravy
* Iced Sweet Tea 
* Banana pudding


----------



## Hound Dog

TundraGreen said:


> I read the web page for San Miguel library. It sounds like a great place.
> 
> Just to be clear, the American Society is in Guadalajara. In Ajijic there is the Lake Chapala Society. Two different groups. The Lake Chapala Society is much, much larger.


The Lake Chapala Society is a social group meant to accomodate foeigners who have decided to settle at Lake Chapala over the years for many years for whatever reason. The same can probably be said of AMSOC. During the computer age they have largely outlived their usefulness. Imagine what it was like at Lake Chapala and in Guadalajara back in the 1950s. That is all the past but these two organizations desperately hang on as if they actually had a serious function to perform. The Lake Chapala Society has become a club for old farts who want to play cards and hang out while pretending their dues are going to help what they like to call "the community" which means people not welcome to hang around on the grounds and, God knows what keeps AMSOC going except those dreadful meatloaf lunches.

What we are seeing is a transition from the old to the new. Bye, Bye old goobers. Don´t leave mad; just leave.


----------



## coondawg

Hound Dog said:


> An amusing rejoinder, TG,
> 
> This brought back memories of mid-day luncheons, known locally as "dinner" in South Alabama in the 1950s. Let´s see if I can re-construct one of those "dinners" which were served at precisely 12:00 Noon and lasted until nap time from about 1:00PM until about 2:00PM. Here we go:
> * Fried chicken or pork (poke) chops
> * Turnip greens or collards with fatback with maybe some green onions.
> * Cornbread
> * Steamed rice with cream gravy
> * Iced Sweet Tea
> * Banana pudding


I could almost "kill" for that meal.


----------



## Isla Verde

Hound Dog said:


> The Lake Chapala Society is a social group meant to accomodate foeigners who have decided to settle at Lake Chapala over the years for many years for whatever reason. The same can probably be said of AMSOC. During the computer age they have largely outlived their usefulness. Imagine what it was like at Lake Chapala and in Guadalajara back in the 1950s. That is all the past but these two organizations desperately hang on as if they actually had a serious function to perform. The Lake Chapala Society has become a club for old farts who want to play cards and hang out while pretending their dues are going to help what they like to call "the community" which means people not welcome to hang around on the grounds and, God knows what keeps AMSOC going except those dreadful meatloaf lunches.


When I was visiting Chapala last fall, I took a stroll through the grounds of the Lake Chapala Society, where I was impressed with the beauty and serenity of the lush gardens.


----------



## coondawg

Isla Verde said:


> When I was visiting Chapala last fall, I took a stroll through the grounds of the Lake Chapala Society, where I was impressed with the beauty and serenity of the lush gardens.


It really is a nice place to visit. As the Dawg says, it has outlived its original purpose, and needs to get a new identity, if that is possible. Maybe they could use it(rent it out) as a venue for meetings and certain social functions. I think there are problems with the way the property was donated that is difficult to make a lot of changes.


----------



## Longford

Hound Dog said:


> ... these two organizations desperately hang on as if they actually had a serious function to perform.


Evidence of the usefulness of the organizations to their members and the communities they serve and which support them is, I believe, their continued existence.


----------



## Hound Dog

We´re getting a little off the subject of Guadalajara per se but this has still been a fun thread and in a practical sense, the Lake Chapala area or at least the close by northern shore of the lake, is part of what makes Guadalajara a fun metropolitan área in the exurban sense. 

This is how time changes one. When we first arrived in Ajijic in 2001, whenever we went to Guadajara , Zapopan, Tlaquepaque or Tónala we found ourselves at some place such as one of the shopping malls or street markets or hip stores and now, in 2014, we always find ourselves in the federal building downtown or someplace akin to that applying for this or that legal matter or picking up official papers evidencing the accomplishment of that specific goal. Maybe the hospital or a clinic specializing in some esoteric discipline not practiced in our Lakeside home town. 

One thing I wish to emphasize. If one is driven by a desire to engage in fine dining or attend cultural activities at night; one should not move to Lake Chapala because it seems so close to Guadalajara´s urban attractions because it´s not that close if you like a bit of wine or booze with your meal or wish to attend a concert ending in the late hours because the Guadalajara-Chapala highway is not such a nice place to negotiate very often late at night even though the distance seems to be not so far. On the other hand, if one is a mutt and secluded beach lover and finds large, congested cities off-putting, move to the shores of Lake Chapala, run your dogs on that beach, dine in "Lakeside´s" mediocre restaurants or at home and go to Guadalajara when you must go to that federal building or hospital/clinic. After all, really big cities are for young people or business executives on expense accounts, not for elderly clodhoppers.

One last thing. The Lake Chapala Society started out as the Lake Chapala Burial Society because way back then when that Mississippi author/poet bequeathed her home to the group, it was hard to dispose of the corpse of a foreigner in the Chapala área, It was hard to accomplish a lot of things on Lake Chapala in those days except get stoned. So, the club has, indeed evolved but it is still an anachronism wallowing about with its tail aflutter pretending to be much more than it is but, perhaps, with a bequeathed, unencumbered property that cannot be liquidated easily due to incorporating rules. Attractive physical grounds filled with cantankerous oldsters pointing in all directions going, "Who´s on first?" This morbidly slow and unpleasant descent into the swamplands, destined to be the fate of all human organizations eventually, is being loudly protested by eager organization protagonists. We´ll see what happens. Should be fun to observe from afar.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> …
> After all, really big cities are for young people or business executives on expense accounts, not for elderly clodhoppers.
> …


Speak for yourself.

I don't know if I am an "elderly clodhopper" (Is that a Red Skeltonism?), but I am certainly not young, have never been a business executive and am not currently on an expense account. But I still would rather live in a "really big city" than sleep the rest of my life away in the bucolic setting of a sleepy little retirement community.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I don't know if I am an "elderly clodhopper" (Is that a Red Skeltonism?), but I am certainly not young, have never been a business executive and am not currently on an expense account. But I still would rather live in a "really big city" than sleep the rest of my life away in the bucolic setting of a sleepy little retirement community.


I prefer a larger city with many blvd.s full of action and a decent selection of things to see and do. Retiring actually left me more time to do those things. If I am out of things to do it would be time to move to an even larger city or a least visit one for a change of scenery. 

I really liked the last time for 5 days in Mexico City and we are going there for 1 to 2 weeks soon. Before that I was with my wife who was in meetings there and by myself wondering around.

Guadalajara we visit every year and still haven´t seen most áreas.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I don't know if I am an "elderly clodhopper" (Is that a Red Skeltonism?), but I am certainly not young, have never been a business executive and am not currently on an expense account. But I still would rather live in a "really big city" than sleep the rest of my life away in the bucolic setting of a sleepy little retirement community.


Me too!


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=TundraGreen;4716865]Speak for yourself.

I don't know if I am an "elderly clodhopper" (Is that a Red Skeltonism?), but I am certainly not young, have never been a business executive and am not currently on an expense account. But I still would rather live in a "really big city" than sleep the rest of my life away in the bucolic setting of a sleepy little retirement community.[/QUOTE]_

Now, now, TG; I liked that Red Skelton reference which probably shows our respective ages but most of my life I have lived in big cities from Paris to San Francisco and now we live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas which is, to the best of my knowledge, not a "bucolic setting of a sleepy little retirement community". We do maintain a home on Lake Chapala. Looking for a house?

To each his own.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> TundraGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I don't know if I am an "elderly clodhopper" (Is that a Red Skeltonism?), but I am certainly not young, have never been a business executive and am not currently on an expense account. But I still would rather live in a "really big city" than sleep the rest of my life away in the bucolic setting of a sleepy little retirement community.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now, TG; I liked that Red Skelton reference which probably shows our respective ages but most of my life I have lived in big cities from Paris to San Francisco and now we live in San Cristóbal de Las Casas which is, to the best of my knowledge, not a "bucolic setting of a sleepy little retirement community". We do maintain a home on Lake Chapala. Looking for a house?
> 
> To each his own.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I am very happy to live in the center of Guadalajara. Once every few years, I visit Ajijic or Chapala, usually when I have visitors who are interested in seeing it.


----------

